# Is there no way to un-register?



## undertow (Dec 15, 2008)

Seriously, is there no way to unregister from this site? After the demise of OverGrown, this concerns me.

Any racial or social epithets I can exercise to get myself modbanned? I don't like the idea of a traceable account if I'm no longer interested in contributing (or if I have a more untraceable account I'd prefer to re-regsiter, hint hint).

I see nothing in the control panel, and I love RIU. You guys allow us space for photo posting, but no ability to cancel our account?

Any successful scrubs willing to volunteer their exit strategy anonymously?


----------



## babyboi420 (Dec 15, 2008)

no there really no way at all only in ur profile never did it but it mit work


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 15, 2008)

Right, there is absolutely no way to. Even if you get banned I think your posts stay up. I think it's rather ridiculous too .. but oh well. It's like once you join here, riu Owns You. lol


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 15, 2008)

yeah its kinda like that wrestling group from back in the day.....The NWO, 4 life


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 19, 2008)

I mean if someone can give me a logical reason why I can't cancel my account .. then all is well.. but all of the threads I've read about this have no answers from rollitup himself, let alone an explanation.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

You cant delete your account,,If you dont wanna post here any longer then log out and never log back in... Its a very simple thing its discussed here every month.. See ya


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes I know this .. but if you read my whole bit you would see that it is not satisfying to me.. logging out and never coming back makes no difference if your info is still in the system... trust me I am planning on never coming back.. but first I would like some answers so I know if I should try to get the site shut down or not. I don't want to but I'm starting to think it's for the best if rollitup can't do something as simple as giving users an option to cancel their own account.. What gives korvette? why can't he? a lot of people have asked why they can't cancel their account.. so obviously I'm not the only one who wants to... and if you design a website as complex as this one I think you are capable of giving users that option.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Yes I know this .. but if you read my whole bit you would see that it is not satisfying to me.. logging out and never coming back makes no difference if your info is still in the system... trust me I am planning on never coming back.. but first I would like some answers so I know if I should try to get the site shut down or not. I don't want to but I'm starting to think it's for the best if rollitup can't do something as simple as giving users an option to cancel their own account.. What gives korvette? why can't he? a lot of people have asked why they can't cancel their account.. so obviously I'm not the only one who wants to... and if you design a website as complex as this one I think you are capable of giving users that option.



Hey I hear you ,, Why would you try to close down the site ? what has it done wrong to you ? You have been a member for quite a while and used to post everyday .. So why the sour grapes now ? May I ask?


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh and I suppose it's coincidental that I also get the keyboard virus randomly as I type on this forum.. the only time I get this is either when I type my password in 192.168.1.1 log in screen or on this forum.. hmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

I dont know ..... I doubt it is this site .. but your allowed to feel any way you want... Sorry Breathe , I hope you get it all worked out ................


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 19, 2008)

It's nothing against you korvette or any other users on this site. I just would not really feel bad getting this site shut down.. everyone else can go to one of the many other EFFICIENT growing forums there are out there..... or maybe rollitup can just take some time to make these tiny adjustments so there is no reason to be paranoid......... but really I'm going to have to go with my gut on this one. I'm rarely ever wrong when it comes to a weird feeling about something.


----------



## Cannabox (Dec 19, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Oh and I suppose it's coincidental that I also get the keyboard virus randomly as I type on this forum.. the only time I get this is either when I type my password in 192.168.1.1 log in screen or on this forum.. hmmmmmmmmm...


i know you didn't install anything, but, i'm wondering did you accidently click yes to something that popped up while surfing, installed some activeX control to watch some video etc.. all those things are sure ways to get virii.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

You been watching youporn again...LOL


----------



## Cannabox (Dec 19, 2008)

i would like to be able to delete posts/threads created by me, and also be able to un-register if i chose to. seems sketchy that you can't, i'll agree.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 19, 2008)

Cannabox said:


> i know you didn't install anything, but, i'm wondering did you accidently click yes to something that popped up while surfing, installed some activeX control to watch some video etc.. all those things are sure ways to get virii.



Sure this is a possibility .. there are always gonna be ways to counteract my suspicions. because there is no way to know for sure.. but that's just it .. why doesn't rollitup just answer the simple question of why someone can't delete an account.. but I just find it extremely odd how the keyboard virus only happens when I try to type my password in on the router log in screen.. and occasionally on this forum as well. Some force is keeping me from looking at my own router information. and also after a system recovery it does this still .. so I know it must have something to do with an outside force that has something that has information especially assigned to my computer.. like say, an IP address. I don't go on any weird sites .. I only go on trusted websites like Yahoo, YouTube, etc .. you know? It all just adds up too much for it to be a coincidence.. but of course I'm aware there is a possibility that I'm wrong.. but I just don't think I am.


----------



## TheFaux (Dec 19, 2008)

Best thing you can do is delete your photo albums and as many posts as possible. 

About the "virus".... Wipe your hdd and reinstall; I recommend Ubuntu.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 19, 2008)

How do you delete posts on here ?


----------



## wackymack (Dec 19, 2008)

if your trying to get your account canceled is by saying something along this line...fuck everyone and there jewnoses,shit on a stick with a tick in the dick,bitchs and hoes are nothing but lo los


other than that u cant get de register,this is something that this site lacks.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 19, 2008)

and another thing that will make it much easier for me to not feel bad shutting down the site is that rollitup is making lots of money from this site.. It baffles me why people actually pay for the elite membership. It's not rollitup who helps anyone, it's the community. His users respect him and come to his site and all he does is dick around.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 19, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> and another thing that will make it much easier for me to not feel bad shutting down the site is that rollitup is making lots of money from this site.. It baffles me why people actually pay for the elite membership. It's not rollitup who helps anyone, it's the community. His users respect him and come to his site and all he does is dick around.



Now thats funny .. I think there might be 5-7 elite members .. I bet it cost him money to have this site , there are not many sponsors , What about the time vested in all the work on the site .. I dont know breathe ,, Sorry your sour.. Im going back to my bowl..cheers


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Dec 19, 2008)

unplug your router for like 10 seconds and let it re boot up, if that doesnt work do a hard reset on it
and download and run combofix if you seriously think you have infections on your machine that will clean it up for you

[email protected]


----------



## wackymack (Dec 19, 2008)

nirvanaphreak24 said:


> unplug your router for like 10 seconds and let it re boot up, if that doesnt work do a hard reset on it
> and download and run combofix if you seriously think you have infections on your machine that will clean it up for you
> 
> [email protected]


 
how would this work,all it does is reboot your router,it doesnt rid your system of the viruses,anti viruses arent gona get the job fully done,the anti virus technology still has bugs in it and cant get it all.


----------



## nirvanaphreak24 (Dec 19, 2008)

right, it will re boot the router, and if the machine is infected, combofix should take care of it no problem, i work with computers every single day from big business to the average user


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow breathe feel free to try and shut me down, it would be interesting to see. As for being able to unregister we do not allow it, none of your personal information is stored the point of the matter is this if you delete all your posts then it ruins the flow of the threads. Imagine reading a book that only has half the pages. 

Thread closed, Breathe banned. Thanks for playing


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 27, 2008)

*I just read this stuff .. why do assholes always threaten to close site down.."I'm taking my ball home you meanies"... good lord grow a set..at least have them pulled back down... I'll pay 1000 quatloo's for his IP addy and email...*


----------



## Twistyman (Dec 27, 2008)

*Breath, till about 3 months ago I had 0 computer protection..completely open and I(not knowing shit) clicked everything.... At only one site was my shit attacked and it wasn't here..it was at one of the technical sites...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Wow breathe feel free to try and shut me down, it would be interesting to see. As for being able to unregister we do not allow it, none of your personal information is stored the point of the matter is this if you delete all your posts then it ruins the flow of the threads. Imagine reading a book that only has half the pages.
> 
> Thread closed, Breathe banned. Thanks for playing



you forgot to click "close thread". now look what twisty is doin'.


----------

